# Montecristo (Cuba) Grand Edmundo Edicion Limitada 2010 Cigar Review - Needs some age



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

These was a very smooth smoke with nuttiness tobacco flavors throughout. I really think this cigar will shine in 3 years. Stash a few and forget ...

Read the full review here: Montecristo (Cuba) Grand Edmundo Edicion Limitada 2010 Cigar Review - Needs some age


----------

